# the pet peeves thread



## sarallyn (Sep 9, 2008)

what irks you?

mine;
- putting the word "photography" at the end of your screen name (just a heads  up -- this is a photography forum. hence, the photo forum. we know you're into photography, don't worry). those screen names can be insanely long.
- the show, "greatest american dog". basically it's like big brother, but with dogs in clothing.
- insanely big watermarks on snapshots
- nancy grace having her own tv show... or existing at all.
- the nannies on those shows with the screaming brats -- if I wanted to watch a show with snot-nosed, screaming, trashy kids, i'd take up babysitting.


...sorry if this is inappropriate...


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 9, 2008)

People i've never heard of storming off to other photography sites.


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Sep 9, 2008)

People in Walmart (or other department stores) that see you coming down the aisle and keep their carts and bodies in the middle of the aisle until you say "Excuse me".


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 9, 2008)

BlueEyes01 said:


> People in Walmart (or other department stores) that see you coming down the aisle and keep their carts and bodies in the middle of the aisle until you say "Excuse me".



true that.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

If I'm in a museum, and I can spot from the other side of the room a black and white photo printed on an inkjet, I have a really fantastic desire to rip it off the wall.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 9, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> People i've never heard of storming off to other photography sites.


 
Crikey...I almost spit out my tea.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 9, 2008)

Alpha said:


> If I'm in a museum, and I can spot from the other side of the room a black and white photo printed on an inkjet, I have a really fantastic desire to rip it off the wall.



that actually happens? does a b/w photo look better in ink, or are the people just incompetent? i'm being completely serious... i'm curious. 



Lisa B said:


> People i've never heard of storming off to other photography sites.



HAHAHAHA.


----------



## invisible (Sep 9, 2008)

People who rarely post their work here, yet complain about (or laugh at) the low quality of other people's work. A first-semester psychology student would have a field day with any of them.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> that actually happens? does a b/w photo look better in ink, or are the people just incompetent? i'm being completely serious... i'm curious.



Sometimes they really do stick out like sore thumbs. The NC Art Museum currently has a series of three inkjet bw photos by one artist. I spotted them from about 60 feet away and winced the entire walk over to them, only to discover that yes, they were in fact inkjet prints. 

To me, inkjet has a completely different look. The image sits on top of the paper. With chemical prints, the image is _in_ the paper.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 9, 2008)

Alpha said:


> To me, inkjet has a completely different look. The image sits on top of the paper. With chemical prints, the image is _in_ the paper.



ah, alright. i've never really seen a b/w photo nicely mounted that wasn't developed traditionally.
i'll make sure I do all my b/ws myself from now on (not that I would use ink, anyway).


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> People i've never heard of storming off to other photography sites.


 
 10 points.

oooo... a pet peeves thread... lessee how many pet peeves I have that I can rattle off in 5 minutes...  This should be interesting.

People that name their children a nickname instead of the full and proper name (like naming the kid Jonny instead of Jonathon)
People that name their kids with bizarro spellings like Cahthrynnne (gotta be sure to toss in at least 3 *n*s, and extra *e* and bonus points for silent *Q*)
When you let people walk across the street in front of you car and they saunter as though they have nothing better to do with their time than to burn yours.
When you slow down to let someone into traffic on the road but they are not actually paying any attention and you wind up either sitting there looking stupid or waiting far too long for them to realize.
"Web 2.0"... what the hell was Web 1.0?  Do you have that on CD media that I can install somewhere?  When is Web 3.0 coming out????  Loser.
Pretty much anyone who rattles off some technology buzzword that they have no idea about.  See: Information Superhighway, Web 2.0, etc.
"Intranet".  Here's the thing.  "An intranet" is just a fricken marketing term for AN internet.  Look it up.
Marketing people.
Poorly written surveys that ask you questions that lead you to a specific answer that they are hoping you will give.
Anyone that thinks Thomas Kincade paintings are "real collectors items" and "A THOMAS KINCADE ORIGINAL!"
Anyone who dares utter the phrase "My job is to keep the trains running", to which my immediate response would be "You are fired."
People who ask your opinion, but really don't want it.
People who put ellipses where they don't belong.
People who use more than three periods for an ellipsis.
People who send plain Word documents as email attachments instead of just putting the text in the email in the first place.
People who put my email address in any sort of on-line web form to send me things I don't need like "Hallmark Online Greeting Cards", therefore signing me up for spam.
Adobe.
Apple.
Sony.
Microsoft.
I could go on like this for hours.

Yes, I'm just a bundle of love.

My wife thinks I'm absolutely whacked.

She's likely right.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 9, 2008)

People that have nothing better to do than ***** about what everyone else is doing.  (This is a big problem at my job.  People will spend ALL DAY trying to find someone doing something "wrong" so they can go run & tell the boss (who usually doesn't care).)


----------



## Crazydad (Sep 9, 2008)

Obliviots - persons who are oblivious to their surroundings, and oblivious to the fact they are oblivious; usually accompanied by sense of being the center, and sole occupant, of the entire universe

The whole "It's not my fault, I'm a victim" mentality that has infected society. Suck it up, admit you were wrong and move on.

People who refuse to make a decision, no matter how small. Especially upper management at work.


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 9, 2008)

BlueEyes01 said:


> People in Walmart (or other department stores) that see you coming down the aisle and keep their carts and bodies in the middle of the aisle until you say "Excuse me".


 
You're much more polite than I am.

"Hey, move your fat redneck butt off to the side and I might manage to squeeze my remarkably healthy body through.  And quit drooling on the chocolate covered pork rinds."


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 9, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> what irks you?


 
Oh, the possibilities:

1. having to work for a living.
2. TV.  Anything on it.  Period.
3. The realization that, as I get older, I have to eat less, exercise more, and take pills to feel as good as I did 20 years ago after a long night of drinking.
4. receding hairlines, especially when pulling out pictures from 20 years ago.
5. an addiction to expensive hobbies
6. wandering around for two hours in the desert for the perfect shot, finding it, and then watching a thunderstorm move in 40 miles away covering up my fantastic sunset.  God hates me.
7. wandering for two hours in a bar, asking pretty girls to model nude for me and getting chased by their irate boyfriends.  Although, admittedly, it does help with #3. 
8. an addiction to expensive, dangerous hobbies with no money
9. buying a nice dSLR a year ago only to have it soundly trumped by a new dSLR with 50% more pixels and $100 cheaper than I paid for mine.
10. reading about some old retiree who just won my Powerball jackpot but will probably keel over from a heart attack when he gets his first bank statement and sees all of those zero's.

I'm sure I'll have more...


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2008)

_Sandworms. You hate 'em right?_


----------



## Artograph (Sep 9, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> Obliviots - persons who are oblivious to their surroundings, and oblivious to the fact they are oblivious; usually accompanied by sense of being the center, and sole occupant, of the entire universe


 
Ohhhhhhhh...yes, "The Oblivious People"....yeah, yeah.....I hear ya there!!!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 10, 2008)

manaheim said:


> 10 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  w're using Internet 1.o right now, the Japs are developing internet 2.0 which is incompatible  with  current internet. There was an episode on Cranky Geeks about it awhile ago.


----------



## vidish (Sep 10, 2008)

cyclists who ride down a non-bike lane road swerving into cars (usually yours) which causes you to swerve into oncoming traffic to avoid hitting them so you lightly tap your to remind them you are there and they flip you off.

NEWSFLASH: I'm trying to save your life dummy but if you want to become roadkill I'll have the person in the passenger's seat of my car open their door just enough to knock you over.


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

I have so many peeves that it actually peeves me off that I get so peeeved somtimes!! Hah...

Some of them include things like: 

*When I buy something and someone gives me my change by throwing it into my hand instead of placing it there!

*When im working in the bar and someone pays me by leaving their money on the bar instead of placing it in my hand - i'm not a begger, im not scraping your money off the bloody table.

*If i open a door for you you bloody well BETTER say thank you because its NOT that hard!

*When im talking to my son, perhaps asking him a question like "What would you like for dinner" and he replies: "WHAT?!" and i have to repeat myself to which he again replies "WHAT?!?!" at which point im about to throttle him! Im like "Its PARDON or What did you say, mum?" NOT "WHAT!?!?!?!?". I don't know why this bothers me, but it does. 

*People that, no matter what you're talking about, have always already been there, seen it, bought it, sold it and/or have the t-shirt WAY before you did..

*Drivers who don't say thankyou when you let them pass.

*I get really peeved when im sitting at the bar, at work, eating my dinner or lunch or something or a pack of crisps or whatever and someone takes one of whatever im eating and goes "Ooooh, thats lovely!!!!" like I ASKED THEM TO TOUCH MY FOOD!!! God! I HATE that. Touch my food and i have to throw it away. I can't stand it. I also hate it when someone asks me what im eating or what it tastes like becasue its like they're saying "Can i try some" And the answer is always going to be NO! because i just don't like people touching MY food. The other day i had a bag of these cracker things and someone asked if they could try one and i said no, politely, and they were like "Not even 1???" and im like "no" And they got really offended and then I felt self-concious eating and gave them the bag like "**** you, have them, stop going on about MY food".

I think im really anal about my food. I can't help it. My sister ate half my sandwich once and I couldn't eat the rest. She just picked it up, took a huge bite then commented on it! I'd never do that!!! 

If i want you to eat my food, i'll offer it to you! Other than that STFU!

There's loads of peeves but im ranting now.

YAY!


----------



## matt-l (Sep 10, 2008)

feet and spiders.  


other then that,

-The fact our school has 3 principles.
-A teacher at my school who is not allowed by the school board to legally teach grade 12 english because everyone would fail
-loud people
-crying children.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 10, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> I have so many peeves that it actually peeves me off that I get so peeeved somtimes!! Hah...
> 
> Some of them include things like:


 
This is _awesome_. I think I've finally found someone in life who has more peeves than I do.  We gotta get married, ok?  I'll let my wife know it's over.


----------



## dklod (Sep 10, 2008)

people that drive under the speed limit on single lane highways, then when an overtaking lane becomes available, they speed up making it next to impossible to safely pass without speeding yourself. I politely give them the single finger solute. Is that considered road rage?? Let face it, if people didnt do stupid things on our roads to piss other drivers off, there would be no such things as road rage.


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 10, 2008)

Umbrellas


----------



## Lisa B (Sep 10, 2008)

indoors?


----------



## BoblyBill (Sep 10, 2008)

Chinese food...


----------



## kundalini (Sep 10, 2008)

Loosing my Mojo.
























_Excuse me, but has anyone seen a set of keys laying around?_


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 10, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> what irks you?


It irks me when people don't search in forums......

Life's simple Pet Peeves... 

:mrgreen:

Here's mine below. The snow reference is because when originally posted, it was March and the idiots were out in full force driving like idiots as if they had completely forgotten what snow was from the week before....

Flash websites drive me crazy. They take so long to load, and are a pain in the you-know-what to navigate around.

I like simple, dead simple for a website. I hate flashy stuff.

People who post full size 10 mp images in forums, especially when they say, "Tell me what you think?"

Sticking with photography, people who categorize cameras as either dSLR or Point and Shoot only. My digital camera is neither of those.

And finally - Snow! No, I do love snow. It's the drivers here in Pennsylvania, where you are expected to..... get snow! We get 18 inches of snow, everyone forgets how to drive in it. If there is snow for 3 days, we are ok, people begin to remember. Then it gets nice for 3 days and dumps snow again. In just 3 days, everyone completely forgets how to drive in the snow!

Ok, one more. The US automotive consumer. I need a new car and I guess I will be stuck with something used. Everything available here is automatic! Automatic transmission, ABS, traction control, stability control, climate control.... Heck, I can't even put my wife's new vehicle in 4wd when there is snow on the roads. The 4wd is automatic. I can't stand being forced to run the AC compressor in 5 degree temperatures because I don't want the HVAC system blowing directly on me. If I want to dehumidify the air, I'll select the AC button myself! I'm not that stupid that I need it to be forced upon me!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone who works in an office environment.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2008)

Whenever there's a new pet peeve thread about, I'm having a really hard time thinking about what might be out there that really irks me and I'd call it my "pet peeve".

Honestly, there's nothing there that'd spring to my mind immediately.
And I so wish to SHARE!

But can I?
I can't.

I think that irks me!!!


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2008)

WIND!
why why oh why must it always be around when I have my macro lens out?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah! Overread! You *are* right!!! That could become one of mine, too! (If only I didn't forget them from one time to the next ... I'm too cheerful for pet peeves, I'm afraid).


----------



## Apex (Sep 10, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Anyone who works in an office environment.


  I know when im not wanted.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 10, 2008)

Apex said:


> I know when im not wanted.


  Its not that man... just that office staff dont know what warehouse staff do, but think they know our jobs.  If they stayed at their desks and did their own work instead of putting their noses in everyone elses work, things would run a lot smoother.  :er:


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 10, 2008)

teachers oblivious to the fact that you're ****faced in the middle of the school day.
no, wait, that's a blessing.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 10, 2008)

I find it alarming that this isn't the first pet peeve thread, and that one could actually have gotten results from searching for a previous one.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 10, 2008)

alarming? 
harmless mistake, I suppose.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 10, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> alarming?
> harmless mistake, I suppose.


 
I'm very easily alarmed.

OH MY GOD I THINK MY SODA IS HALF EMPTY!!!!!!


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Sep 10, 2008)

When people look at the glass as half empty, not half full.

 Had to do that Chris!


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 10, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> alarming?
> harmless mistake, I suppose.


Just in case......

Please note the smiley in my post above.  I don't mean anything negative about my comment.  Just thought it was funny because I remembered the "pet peeve" thread from a while ago 

The new one for me is, all the crap going around about "tips for driving to increase fuel economy".  Then they list stupid common sense driving tips that you should be doing to not be driving like a complete moron.

I enjoy driving if you couldn't tell.  I don't enjoy driving with all the idiots on the roads though.  Nor do I enjoy the idiots purchasing cars so that the market produces all this auto crap.  Auto transmissions, anti-lock brakes, and the rest is similar to the AUTO mode on an advanced camera that you should be using the manual modes if you want to be in the photography hobby in my mind.


----------



## irish_love (Sep 10, 2008)

People that drive in the left lane on a highway when they are not passing anyone.  The left lane is for passing only!!!!!!  There are signs on most highways stating "keep right unless passing".


----------



## dklod (Sep 10, 2008)

people who yell on mobile phones so that everyone can hear they are on it even when its not noisy. 

People who carry their phones in their hands and not using the thousand pockets they have. 

My boss coming to me at 4pm to tell me something needs to be done for tomorrow because he failed to realise it needed to be done as he was too busy jackin off most of the day.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 11, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I'm very easily alarmed.
> 
> OH MY GOD I THINK MY SODA IS HALF EMPTY!!!!!!


----------



## hovis (Sep 11, 2008)

BlueEyes01 said:


> When people look at the glass as half empty, not half full.


Neither is right.

Ask an engineer - in both cases you are using the wrong glass.


That so winds me up  :er:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 11, 2008)

Lose means to be defeated
Loose is unrestrained, or near unrestrained.

One cannot 'loose' their keys, unless you're releasing them into the wild.  Pleas make the distinction!

While we're on the topic: 
Quite != Quiet
Jess' keys means there's multiple Jesses, what you mean is Jess's

And for the love of God, read what you type before you post to make sure it makes sense!

(Not directed at anyone in particular, in fact it more refers to the video gaming forum I'm on, but they're good rules to live by on the interblag.)


----------



## usayit (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been trying really hard to let go of my pet peeves.   The one pet peeve that I cannot let go are LAZY people.

I know (even friends) a few.. drives me absolutely nuts.


----------



## Amber_Cullen (Sep 11, 2008)

Hypocrites... just told some girl off who used to be my friend because of it. lol, she didn't like hearing the truth too much it seems, eh oh well


----------



## Cappahayden (Sep 13, 2008)

BLISTER DAMN PACKS !!!


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 13, 2008)

People wearing black Ray-Bans
Jonas Brothers
Wind when skiing
People in class who give the stupidest answers possible


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we all would be better off throwing our peeves in the trashcan considering like 95% of the Peeves here are about other people and things we can't change. So it dosen't do us any good to get our pants in a bunch, because that can make us  more obnoxious which then peeves off someone else and the cycle never stops.


----------



## Cappahayden (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh ! another I have is when people like to play Psychologist and tell me what to do with my pet peeves.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 13, 2008)

haha well its the truth, we can either run around being irrate, grumpy, bitter old hags, or we can shrug off the stuff we can't change and be happier. Small things add up to big things and can make the world  a miserable place for yourself and other people.


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's a pet peeve that affects EVERY father on Christmas mornings and at birthday parties.  The dang packaging of toys!  Is it really neccessary to stitch every freakin strand of Barbie's and Poly Pocket's hair into a chunk of cardboard?  Is Mattell really losing that much money to shoplifting that they need to rubberband, tiewrap, and tape every little piece of the toy underneath injection molded plastic inside a tape sealed box?

My kids would like to play with their new toys on actual Christmas day, not wait until New Years when you have finally extracted them from the packaging....


----------



## Cappahayden (Sep 14, 2008)

Ha Ha , no but really, you're beginning to bug me now.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha :shock:


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 14, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Here's a pet peeve that affects EVERY father on Christmas mornings and at birthday parties.  The dang packaging of toys!  Is it really neccessary to stitch every freakin strand of Barbie's and Poly Pocket's hair into a chunk of cardboard?  Is Mattell really losing that much money to shoplifting that they need to rubberband, tiewrap, and tape every little piece of the toy underneath injection molded plastic inside a tape sealed box?
> 
> My kids would like to play with their new toys on actual Christmas day, not wait until New Years when you have finally extracted them from the packaging....



We make it part of our gift buying/wrapping routines to open the packages and the ones we can, we eliminate 80-90% of the tie downs and tape before we wrap them. Also gives us the chance to insert batteries as necessary. 

And play with them for a while, if they're REALLY cool.


----------



## Harmony (Sep 14, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> And play with them for a while, if they're REALLY cool.





I remember receiving Barbies when I was little and just HATING the wrapping. My mom also hated finding twist ties hidden in the carpet... a month later. 


I think I have only one pet peeve right now. 

People who order food while talking on their cell phones. 

For crying out loud! It takes three times as long, it's disrespectful, and by the time you've actually ordered, everyone in the shop is ready to hang and quarter you, behead you, and then roast you alive. After which your head would be stuck somewhere in the middle of main street with a sign that says "Beware cell phone orderers."

Really.


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 14, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> And play with them for a while, if they're REALLY cool.


Erm....  No, I did state it was Barbie and PollyPocket.  No playing with the "cool" ones as there are no "cool" Barbies for a 36 yr old male to play with.  I think my wife would send me to the nuthouse...


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whoosh! ... okay, pet peeve... significant lack of reading comprehension!


----------

